# What do you DIY enthusiasts think about this?



## Vaperite South Africa (9/5/17)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MysticNectar (9/5/17)

Nice little magnetic stirrer.Perfect for small diy. Just remember to take the cap off while in process


----------



## Andre (9/5/17)

Personally I prefer the old fashioned way - shaking by hand and steeping over time at room temperature in a dark cupboard. 
An affordable 3 decimal scale would be awesome though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## rogue zombie (9/5/17)

I wouldn't mind one, but if it was priced well. Judging from the prices of their chargers, I doubt that.
Old-Fashioned works fine for me, but if a good well-priced stirrer came along, I would try it.

But for the impatient, this would be great I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (9/5/17)

I would get a second magnetic stirrer . Especially because i like their products . And i think is gonna be the same quality as the chargers


----------



## RichJB (9/5/17)

Looks like a neat and handy device, and I'm sure there would be a market for it. I wouldn't use one for two reasons. The first is that I never apply heat to my liquids so that would be an unnecessary function for me. 

The second reason is that I am incredibly lazy and like mixing by weight directly into the steeping/dispensing bottle to avoid any washing-up afterwards. I often mix directly into HDPE dropper bottles. I don't think there is a stirrer bar small enough to fit through the nozzle of such bottles. And even if it did, fishing it out again might be tricky. At the very least, it would require washing and drying the stirrer bar before the next batch. If the stirrer bar didn't fit through the nozzle, it would require mixing in glass beakers and then decanting into steeping/dispensing bottles. For me, flick-a-da-wrist is less PT than decanting and washing-up.

What would work for me is a dual purpose scale and vibrator (no, not that kind...) where you put the bottle onto the scale, mix directly into it and, when you're done, flicking a switch causes it to vibrate (without needing a stirrer bar) and mix the liquids up. Any mechanism that could effectively mix the liquids in an HDPE dropper bottle would be ace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (9/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Looks like a neat and handy device, and I'm sure there would be a market for it. I wouldn't use one for two reasons. The first is that I never apply heat to my liquids so that would be an unnecessary function for me.
> 
> The second reason is that I am incredibly lazy and like mixing by weight directly into the steeping/dispensing bottle to avoid any washing-up afterwards. I often mix directly into HDPE dropper bottles. I don't think there is a stirrer bar small enough to fit through the nozzle of such bottles. And even if it did, fishing it out again might be tricky. At the very least, it would require washing and drying the stirrer bar before the next batch. If the stirrer bar didn't fit through the nozzle, it would require mixing in glass beakers and then decanting into steeping/dispensing bottles. For me, flick-a-da-wrist is less PT than decanting and washing-up.
> 
> What would work for me is a dual purpose scale and vibrator (no, not that kind...) where you put the bottle onto the scale, mix directly into it and, when you're done, flicking a switch causes it to vibrate (without needing a stirrer bar) and mix the liquids up. Any mechanism that could effectively mix the liquids in an HDPE dropper bottle would be ace.


U need a vortex mixer .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (9/5/17)

We use this for tattoo color

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (9/5/17)

Ah, is that the term, thanks. It's not really a pressing requirement, I've never looked into stirrers of any kind. But if one was combined with a good mains-driven scale, I would be interested. I hate using a scale with the fear that my batts are going to die out at any time.


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


>



@Vaperite South Africa so when does it land in your stores...


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Vaperite South Africa so when does it land in your stores...



Chances are we will not stock it as it will be quite expensive at over R1000. The reason I posted it was to get opinions on whether it's a gimmick or a "must have" but now that this thread was removed from the DIY forum the responses have dried up so I guess I won't get enough feedback to assess it. It's too much of a speciality item for us to bring in at this stage.


----------



## andro (9/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Chances are we will not stock it as it will be quite expensive at over R1000. The reason I posted it was to get opinions on whether it's a gimmick or a "must have" but now that this thread was removed from the DIY forum the responses have dried up so I guess I won't get enough feedback to assess it. It's too much of a speciality item for us to bring in at this stage.


imo if work at 1000 rand is actually cheap for a magnetic stirrer , and a heated one . i paid nearly 4 k for mine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## igor (9/5/17)

I would buy one at R1k

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAVaper (10/5/17)

I use a magnetic stirrer without heat function and personally I think it cuts down on the steeping time. I would venture a guess of saying that 12 hours on the stirrer would cut the steep time by a week, but I have not tested that on a specific batch.
I paid more for my stirrer second hand so R1000 sound reasonable to me and I would buy a second stirrer at that price.


----------



## Christos (10/5/17)

I don't hold nitecore in high regard but at 1k i would definately aquire this!
If it means no more shaking! 
I would be interested in also getting a pack of magnetic stirrers as well.


----------



## clinton.spaceship (10/5/17)

Very nice device, amazing time saver. I would say its more for mass production, or just to save some time - like a family or a small business. I don't mind shaking and cable tieing my bottle to a hand-held drill , for heat I use some tea candles and a jar.(with some water in the jar)






Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/17)

Hi @Vaperite South Africa 

Just an idea

Why dont you bring one or two of these in and give it to one or two of the expert DIYers here to try it out and review it here. If they like it then chances are others will too.


----------



## Christos (10/5/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vaperite South Africa
> 
> Just an idea
> 
> Why dont you bring one or two of these in and give it to one or two of the expert DIYers here to try it out and review it here. If they like it then chances are others will too.


I would say at least 10  
I'm tired of shaking. Don't want the heat function but being able to leave a stirrer in a bottle and shake the bottle is a wonderful step forward for me anyways.


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/5/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vaperite South Africa
> 
> Just an idea
> 
> Why dont you bring one or two of these in and give it to one or two of the expert DIYers here to try it out and review it here. If they like it then chances are others will too.



@Silver great idea ... not an expert diy guy but wud really love one price point dependent... I'll take one for the team and be the experimenter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/5/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vaperite South Africa
> 
> Just an idea
> 
> Why dont you bring one or two of these in and give it to one or two of the expert DIYers here to try it out and review it here. If they like it then chances are others will too.



Problem with 1 or 2 is the price. We can only get the quantity discounts if we bring in 100 or more. The supply price for 1 or 2 is almost double that of buying 100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (10/5/17)

Group Buy


----------



## Dimi (10/5/17)

Im in on a group buy


----------



## MoneymanVape (10/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


>



Price?


----------



## SAVaper (11/5/17)

igor said:


> Group Buy



Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/5/17)

I'd take one. 
I'm way too impatient to steep juice the proper way. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (11/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I'm way too impatient to steep juice the proper way


Amen to that brother.
I am so glad I got a hotplate stirrer. Saves so much time mixing and also steeping for the custard/tobacco recipes.
This is the reason why I try and concentrate on making S'nV juices. I honestly don't care about getting that ekstra 1% of awesomeness after a 3 week steep.
I make it, I shake it, I vape it. 
My style is adapted to my level of impatience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/5/17)

+1 for a Group buy.

If this happens please keep me in the rotation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Amen to that brother.
> I am so glad I got a hotplate stirrer. Saves so much time mixing and also steeping for the custard/tobacco recipes.
> This is the reason why I try and concentrate on making S'nV juices. I honestly don't care about getting that ekstra 1% of awesomeness after a 3 week steep.
> I make it, I shake it, I vape it.
> My style is adapted to my level of impatience.



Damn m8, I honestly thought I was the only one who is physically incapable of steeping juice. 
I have to give mine to a mate and he steeps them for me, otherwise it's like "mm maybe just one taste" (blurb 1ml goes in goon), vape vape vape vape, ah crap, I killed the bottle!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/5/17)

So how many have we got in this group buy?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Pindyman (11/5/17)

im in on the group buy


----------



## Christos (11/5/17)

I'll be happy to pick one up from vaperite. 
I want at least 10 mixing bars because I'll drop them in my bottles and only retrieve when the bottle is empty.


----------



## SAVaper (11/5/17)

Christos said:


> I'll be happy to pick one up from vaperite.
> I want at least 10 mixing bars because I'll drop them in my bottles and only retrieve when the bottle is empty.



I also want some extra stirrer bars


----------



## Deckie (11/5/17)

I'll be in on a group buy + 10 extra stir bars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/5/17)

Extra bars for me too plz. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (15/5/17)

@Vaperite South Africa will you be doing a group buy for this?


----------



## RichJB (15/5/17)

Wayne featured this on In The Mix last week and everybody on the show seemed very impressed by it. I won't say what skiddlz offered to do to get one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/5/17)

I know of a vendor bringing them in but not to happy about the price they gonna retail for. At just under 2k i rather steep the old fashion way


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I know of a vendor bringing them in but not to happy about the price they gonna retail for. At just under 2k i rather steep the old fashion way



If you could please mention the vendor, so that everyone else who is willing to pay are able to get it?


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/5/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> If you could please mention the vendor, so that everyone else who is willing to pay are able to get it?



Blck vapour are bringing them in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Blck vapour are bringing them in



Do you know the ETA?


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/5/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Do you know the ETA?



If im not mistaken Richard had said either this week or next week.


----------



## Tockit (18/5/17)

I emailed nitecore in the week. Individual pricing on that unit is about $120. Not sure what shipping will cost. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (19/5/17)

Tockit said:


> I emailed nitecore in the week. Individual pricing on that unit is about $120. Not sure what shipping will cost.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Add 14% vat and you are already on R1800... exl shipping.


----------



## Morph699 (28/6/17)

and thats exactly what they selling for: https://blckvapour.co.za/collection...core-e-liquid-mixer-nff01?variant=43406408974


----------



## ChrisFJS (4/7/17)

Christos said:


> I'll be happy to pick one up from vaperite.
> I want at least 10 mixing bars because I'll drop them in my bottles and only retrieve when the bottle is empty.



Well if you really want to keep the mixing bar in the bottle until it's empty you could.
I'd just use a magnet to bring it up the side of the bottle and out the top

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

